# *** Official Planet Ocean Club Thread ****



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

I searched and could find an official Planet Ocean thread. I know PO's are Seamasters (for which there is a club thread) but it deserves its own thread! :-!

42mm Blue Ti below:


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

My 2201.50 w/ 2500D movement:
Pictured with FraserMade/StapWorks leather strap.
Currently on steel.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> I searched and could find an official Planet Ocean thread. I know PO's are Seamasters (for which there is a club thread) but it deserves its own thread! :-!
> 
> 42mm Blue Ti below:


I miss my SS PO 42 8500 but the blue Ti 42mm is IMHO the best PO out there out of the 3 generations.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

fskywalker said:


> I searched and could find an official Planet Ocean thread. I know PO's are Seamasters (for which there is a club thread) but it deserves its own thread! :-!
> 
> 42mm Blue Ti below:


I gather you're enjoying the watch for the moment then?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> I gather you're enjoying the watch for the moment then?


Yep! . Where's the picture of yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

I took the rubber off mine yesterday, but got all nervous trying to put the bracelet back on (despite the heavily taped lugs)! I'll leave it to the experts, I think...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Well there is a PO 2500D appreciation thread which is the greatest PO of them all.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My first Swiss, so I am totally biased.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

My PO LIquidmetal LE on an OEM 8500 strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

PO 2500. Still luv It!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Thread is lacking some orange. I've owned it for 11 years now and still love it!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Took this one last night.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Enjoying a delicious cigar along with my 8900 PO.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Enjoying a delicious cigar along with my 8900 PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the PO8900?


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> How are you liking the PO8900?


I love it. I still tend to favor my 2500 PO's over it but it's a lot of fun to wear and I enjoy it very much.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Anyone know what happened to all of my favorite uploaded photos from previous posts? Did something change in the 2 weeks I was away?

I wanted to post my favorite shot of my favorite Planet Ocean but "advanced > manage attachments" now wants me to upload my photos again, instead of showing the thumbnails of all the photos I've uploaded before.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Here's some shots of my favorite Planet Ocean watches - POLMLE, Planet Ocean 2500 in orange, Ti Planet Ocean 8500 looking black or blue, and Ti Planet Ocean 9300 looking blue or black (changes with the light).


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> Here's some shots of my favorite Planet Ocean watches - POLMLE, Planet Ocean 2500 in orange, Ti Planet Ocean 8500 looking black or blue, and Ti Planet Ocean 9300 looking blue or black (changes with the light).
> 
> View attachment 12375489
> 
> ...


Secretly hoping I get a chrono for my 50th, got a few years to save though lol
Nice collection btw, not in the least bit jealous!


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

The 3 x PO love affairs in my life, and the reason why the Sub does not have the draw for me that it used to. 
The original 2500C would always be my last man standing though.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

42mm blue Ti on 98000210










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Another day, another stogie. And the PO8900 in blue...










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

We all have our opinions but for me the 2500 is head over shoulders the best Planet Ocean. The newer models are way too thick and shiny. I get that production wise the 8500/8900 are simply higher quality watches but aesthetics come first. 

Either way, love the Planet Ocean line. One of the best watchlines to come out of Omega.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

007_Omega said:


> We all have our opinions but for me the 2500 is head over shoulders the best Planet Ocean. The newer models are way too thick and shiny. I get that production wise the 8500/8900 are simply higher quality watches but aesthetics come first.
> 
> Either way, love the Planet Ocean line. One of the best watchlines to come out of Omega.


My 2500D is running at +0.5 second per day and has been serviced once in 8 years. So how and why would the 8500/8900 be any better than that?


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> My 2500D is running at +0.5 second per day and has been serviced once in 8 years. So how and why would the 8500/8900 be any better than that?


Just because your PO is quite the time keeper doesn't mean it's better than an 8xxx caliber PO. I'm confident that there are a mass of 8xxx PO's that run close or even better than yours. I think we are talking about more than time keeping ie. its aesthetics, design, finish, etc. This thread is about all Planet Oceans. Let's enjoy them 2500 caliber or not


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

42 mm Ti PO on curved end rubber strap.


----------



## gamebred26 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Planet Ocean 42mm 2500d from 2012 at work.


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

subdiver said:


> Planet Ocean 42mm 2500d from 2012 at work.


I love the Aladin Pro as well. Got two of them because I bought a second hand one when the battery in mine died. I then replaced the battery myself for about £7 instead of sending it away for £90. I find it does the job (past 17 years diving is proof enough for me) and I would rather spend money on a watch than a new dive computer 

I like the Planet Ocean as well but just cannot make peace with the display back they now have. Cool watch though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

My new to me planet ocean helping me out at work as well.


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> 007_Omega said:
> 
> 
> > We all have our opinions but for me the 2500 is head over shoulders the best Planet Ocean. The newer models are way too thick and shiny. I get that production wise the 8500/8900 are simply higher quality watches but aesthetics come first.
> ...


Here is My Precious - the new PO Deep Black with 8906 movement. Incredibly durable and insanely accurate. On it's worst day, it gains 0.25 seconds. Some days it has no measurable gain. IMHO, the PO line is the perfect blend of cutting edge watch tech and aesthetics.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Ken G said:


> I took the rubber off mine yesterday, but got all nervous trying to put the bracelet back on (despite the heavily taped lugs)! I'll leave it to the experts, I think...


Back on the bracelet (with SM300MC adjustable clasp for the first time):








In the 8 months I've had this PO, it was only on the bracelet for the first couple of weeks, so this is like that _having-a-new-watch-feeling_


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Back on the bracelet (with SM300MC adjustable clasp for the first time):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keen for the adjustable clasp but I must say It hasn't become uncomfortable on the regular clasp yet. Maybe it's the fact that it's titanium.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

mazman01 said:


> I'm keen for the adjustable clasp but I must say It hasn't become uncomfortable on the regular clasp yet. Maybe it's the fact that it's titanium.


I just went ahead and ordered the clasp as I was getting the rubber strap/deployant combo and thought I'd just get the "full kit" in one go. I wasn't desperate to wear the watch on the bracelet, tbh...

But generally I think I'm quite lucky with getting good fits with bracelets (some people say they can never get a comfortable sizing for some bracelets). The adjustable thing's nice, but it's not a must-have or deal-breaker for me...


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken G said:


> I just went ahead and ordered the clasp as I was getting the rubber strap/deployant combo and thought I'd just get the "full kit" in one go. I wasn't desperate to wear the watch on the bracelet, tbh...
> 
> But generally I think I'm quite lucky with getting good fits with bracelets (some people say they can never get a comfortable sizing for some bracelets). The adjustable thing's nice, but it's not a must-have or deal-breaker for me...


Agreed. Maybe I'll change my mind come summer. I usually get a good fit with bracelets too. Although I've never been a big fan of watches on bracelet. Like the look but not the feel regardless of fit. The titanium has changed that though. That's one reason I went for it


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

PO8900


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Deep Black said:


> Here is My Precious - the new PO Deep Black with 8906 movement. Incredibly durable and insanely accurate. On it's worst day, it gains 0.25 seconds. Some days it has no measurable gain. IMHO, the PO line is the perfect blend of cutting edge watch tech and aesthetics.












Pretty indeed your precious !


----------



## Southtown57 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have an 8500 PO with orange numbers. Think I should sell it to get the 8900 with polished ceramic, dial, and orange rubber on the first 15 minutes? I go back and forth between liking the matte ceramic and polished look.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Southtown57 said:


> I have an 8500 PO with orange numbers. Think I should sell it to get the 8900 with polished ceramic, dial, and orange rubber on the first 15 minutes? I go back and forth between liking the matte ceramic and polished look.


That is a nice piece in person!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## aussiewatchfan (Oct 26, 2008)

I really need a PO in my life, absolutely gorgeous. Really considering flipping my whole collection, consolidating and buying one!


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

aussiewatchfan said:


> I really need a PO in my life, absolutely gorgeous. Really considering flipping my whole collection, consolidating and buying one!


What's your collection?


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> What's your collection?


Look ar the bottom of his post.....


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Macram said:


> mazman01 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your collection?
> ...


Ok wasn't showing up on mobile.


----------



## aussiewatchfan (Oct 26, 2008)

mazman01 said:


> Ok wasn't showing up on mobile.


 Fair enough! Yeah, just a few micro brands that I love but find I'm not rotating through enough at the moment. I think slimming down and buying a PO would suit most of my moods these days.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

aussiewatchfan said:


> mazman01 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok wasn't showing up on mobile.
> ...


Just checked out your collection. I'm sure there are a few you could get rid of to find a PO. I couldn't have that many watches. I'd feel bad that I couldn't wear them all and it would seem like a waste. The PO really is a great watch. Give it some thought. I think the watch is worth it.


----------



## BostonBravesFan (May 21, 2015)

45.5mm PO8500, my first and definitely not last Omega


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm thinking of not buying a Tudor Black Bay as it will compete with my PO. That's why I have recently purchased Seiko divers with differences in bezel and dial colours. Next one will more than likely be the SBP053. 

Also have a Casio G shock incoming as for mine it is a must have. Everyone should have at least one. I've chosen as close to the original as possible with added quality. (GW5000).


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> I searched and could find an official Planet Ocean thread. I know PO's are Seamasters (for which there is a club thread) but it deserves its own thread! :-!
> 
> 42mm Blue Ti below:


You fell out of love with that pretty quickly!



Thickness?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't stand titanium. Should only be used for medical operations.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken G said:


> fskywalker said:
> 
> 
> > I searched and could find an official Planet Ocean thread. I know PO's are Seamasters (for which there is a club thread) but it deserves its own thread!
> ...


Yeah lol. What happened?


----------



## nurseford25 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's mine. Going on 5 years now and I still get excited when I wear it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If you look at it objectively the PO looks better in every way than a Rolex Submariner. However objectivity is rarely used in watch purchases or we would all be wearing Seikos.


----------



## tradermcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

Ginger & ginger... Needs a new bezel, so considering changing to black.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> Yeah lol. What happened?


Blue 42 mm Ti replaced by black 39.5 mm 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Blue 42 mm Ti replaced by black 39.5 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> I'm sorry for your loss...


I found a great deal on an almost new 8800 black so went for it, no regrets! 

The Ti 42 mm blue PO was beautiful and pretty light, but after comparing it side by side with the new 39.5 mm PO at the OB decided the new 39.5 mm was a better choice for me mainly because:

1- Better fit of shorter lug to lug length (44.66 mm on the newer 39.5 PO versus 47.25 mm on the older 42 Ti)

2- Slimmer case (14.16 mm versus 15.7 mm) looks less massive at wrist; actually about same height than caliber 2500 PO (14.2 mm)

3- Better fit of newer bracelet on my 7 inch round wrist, thanks to the shorter center end link by the lugs, which allows it to flex up or down

The master chronometer certification, 15K + Gauss anti-magnetic feature of the new 8800 movement and the extra orange font on the dial were frosting on the cake 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

I would like to join this thread officially

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

I love seeing all these pics of POs! Makes me see again why I fell so hard for mine.

Such an aesthetically pleasing, over-engineered line of watches.


----------



## Mr Smooth (Aug 17, 2012)

Thinking of purchasing a deep black as well.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

43.5mm on 6.77mm wrist.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Two 8500's for me


----------



## Kille (May 19, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 12399809
> View attachment 12399815
> View attachment 12399817
> View attachment 12399819


What's the brown leather strap? Love the look of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The strap is by Darlena, I think they call it a nature strap, matt nubuck leather.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine says hi!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Back into the PO family with the perfectly sized for me 42mm 2500D.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

joins said:


> Mine says hi!
> 
> View attachment 12419139


Beautiful picture!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My Planet Oceans.


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for the blurry PO GMT.


----------



## Rhantheon (Aug 15, 2017)

Just picked up my 232.30.42 yesterday! Technically, it's pre-owned, but it was originally purchased in May, and I don't think it was ever worn. Full papers, box, and everything else that could possibly be included, right down to the original store price tags!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Rhantheon said:


> Just picked up my 232.30.42 yesterday! Technically, it's pre-owned, but it was originally purchased in May, and I don't think it was ever worn. Full papers, box, and everything else that could possibly be included, right down to the original store price tags!
> 
> View attachment 12430163


Nice, and welcome to the club with your first post!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Francisco, this is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

speedmaster. said:


> Francisco, this is AWESOME!!!!!


Second that, it's fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

speedmaster. said:


> Francisco, this is AWESOME!!!!!





TimmyBoston said:


> Second that, it's fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## cwehr1 (Dec 11, 2010)

That is such a sweet watch!


----------



## cwehr1 (Dec 11, 2010)

That is a really cool shot. How did you do that?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

cwehr1 said:


> That is a really cool shot. How did you do that?


Picture with Iphone 7, guess got pretty lucky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## likeautomatics (May 1, 2017)

My PO435 at sea. I personally don't grok the height issue people complain about as it sits no higher than my skx009 on a NATO strap, and fits nicely under my shirts with French cuffs.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Same daily watch since 2014, have it on bracelet and OEM deployant.


----------



## Mike4881 (Jul 23, 2016)

My first Omega purchase brand new last year. Love it!!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just bought from wus member.......


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one of the best threads on Wus!

Is anyone able to suggest me an EU store selling genuine Planet Ocean's rubber straps? What is the least expensive e-store in Europe?

I am looking for these straps' references: 23232462101003 ; 23232462101001 ; 23232462101005

thank you!!!


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

My PO originally came with the orange bezel when it was purchased new from AD. In addition to the watch, I also purchased an additional black bezel to change it up from time to time. AD will do the bezel swap free of charge.

Here it is with the orange bezel:









And with the black bezel with leather strap.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

awesome!!!



carfanatic991 said:


> My PO originally came with the orange bezel when it was purchased new from AD. In addition to the watch, I also purchased an additional black bezel to change it up from time to time. AD will do the bezel swap free of charge.
> 
> Here it is with the orange bezel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

joins said:


> Mine says hi!
> 
> View attachment 12419139


This is an absolutely stunning shot. I love it!


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

noone?



speedmaster. said:


> Just one of the best threads on Wus!
> 
> Is anyone able to suggest me an EU store selling genuine Planet Ocean's rubber straps? What is the least expensive e-store in Europe?
> 
> ...


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Three years of daily weraring? Wow, it seems in perfect conditions!

May I ask you where did you buy the OEM strap? and the price?



asfalloth said:


> Same daily watch since 2014, have it on bracelet and OEM deployant.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

speedmaster. said:


> Three years of daily weraring? Wow, it seems in perfect conditions!
> 
> May I ask you where did you buy the OEM strap? and the price?


It's definitely got lots of wabi sabi over the years 

I bought the extra strap and deployant clasp at the sadly now shut Omega Stratford Westfield boutique for approx £350 for both parts.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Awfully pleased to have a PO back in the mix: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pindy (Aug 31, 2017)

Arrived today, loving it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Wowww
The new GMT is pure class!!



dinexus said:


> Awfully pleased to have a PO back in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

speedmaster. said:


> Wowww
> The new GMT is pure class!!


It's extremely nice - I'm super happy with it!


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

one of the very best divers ever built!



pindy said:


> Arrived today, loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lwendt33 (Feb 16, 2010)

speedmaster. said:


> Wowww
> The new GMT is pure class!!


What is the model number of that PO? Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwehr1 (Dec 11, 2010)

That thing is sweet on the nato strap!


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

A question: have the Omega nato straps a quality such to justify a so-high price?




cwehr1 said:


> That thing is sweet on the nato strap!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

lwendt33 said:


> What is the model number of that PO? Very nice


It's the new Planet Ocean GMT with the 8906 movement and a bi-color ceramic bezel. Ref. 215.33.44.22.01.001



cwehr1 said:


> That thing is sweet on the nato strap!





speedmaster. said:


> A question: have the Omega nato straps a quality such to justify a so-high price?


Thanks! This is a 20mm Toxic N80 strap - just as buttery smooth and soft as the Omega OEM one (which I also have). The biggest difference with the OEM strap is a branded buckle, and a single floating keeper, which nicely keeps the tail tucked in the perfect spot every time. In all honesty, I just wanted an Omega OEM NATO, knowing full well there are now many other comparable options (Toxic, Phenomenato, etc.) that use a similar soft "seatbelt" weave.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Awfully pleased to have a PO back in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say I did not like that GMT when I saw it in my local Omega store, but putting it on a NATO gives it a whole new vibe.

I really like the look.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

speedmaster. said:


> A question: have the Omega nato straps a quality such to justify a so-high price?


Have to say they are good quality. I only ever bought the Bond NATO via store. If you can be patient eBay can be your friend which drops the price. It how I bought my others.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks for the kind and helpful informations



dinexus said:


> It's the new Planet Ocean GMT with the 8906 movement and a bi-color ceramic bezel. Ref. 215.33.44.22.01.001
> 
> Thanks! This is a 20mm Toxic N80 strap - just as buttery smooth and soft as the Omega OEM one (which I also have). The biggest difference with the OEM strap is a branded buckle, and a single floating keeper, which nicely keeps the tail tucked in the perfect spot every time. In all honesty, I just wanted an Omega OEM NATO, knowing full well there are now many other comparable options (Toxic, Phenomenato, etc.) that use a similar soft "seatbelt" weave.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Baz44 said:


> Have to say I did not like that GMT when I saw it in my local Omega store, but putting it on a NATO gives it a whole new vibe.


Thanks! It really does - nothing against the croc/rubber strap it came on, but I'd argue the watch works much better on something a little more rugged. Omega just released a few other straps that are compatible with this case, including one that looks like what comes on the Deep Black series (that textured rubber with contrasting stitching). Going to grab one from the Vegas OB this week when I'm in town, will report back with images.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you



Baz44 said:


> Have to say they are good quality. I only ever bought the Bond NATO via store. If you can be patient eBay can be your friend which drops the price. It how I bought my others.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Truly beautiful watch! Good luck down there with Maria. Hope you don't need that Seamaster for its intended purpose...


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally back in the club with the 8900 PO! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

beautiful!!



HonzaH said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Master Chronometer 8900. I've had several POs in the past decade. This is by far the best and my most favorite!


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

wowww
this is simply amazing!!



MJM said:


> Master Chronometer 8900. I've had several POs in the past decade. This is by far the best and my most favorite!


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Outstanding pictures in this thread. Is it that the PO is more photogenic than most other watches or the talent of PO owners? Or both?

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

More pictures of this outstanding watch.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Desire to own a Submariner is officially dead. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^^
Wonderful shot!


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

PO in BW


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> Wonderful shot!


Hey thanks Ken!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

2500, but looking to upgrade to an 8900.

This is my third PO, after a black bezel orange numbers 2500 and a black bezel silver numbers 8500. I'm thinking of trying the 8900 in 43.5mm, is it significantly larger than this one?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

wooowww
that's definitively ' both ' !!!



munichblue said:


> Outstanding pictures in this thread. Is it that the PO is more photogenic than most other watches or the talent of PO owners? Or both?
> 
> Anyway, here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 12646015


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

This truly is one of the best PO pictures I have ever seen.



dinexus said:


> Desire to own a Submariner is officially dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N15M0 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mine say hi..


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

speedmaster. said:


> This truly is one of the best PO pictures I have ever seen.


Nicest thing anyone's ever said - thank you!


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

I love that applied Logo...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

mazman01 said:


> Here you go


Amazingly crisp and sharp. Great shot! May I ask what setup you used to shoot this (body, lens)?


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey can someone that owns a PO 8900 measure the OAL (Overall Length) of the case? Cant seem to find this information anywhere.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

freesole said:


> Amazingly crisp and sharp. Great shot! May I ask what setup you used to shoot this (body, lens)?


It's a Sony a65 with Zeiss lens 50mm 1.4. Although I can't remember the aperture for this photo.

Cheers


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

got to base early this morning

don't mind the flare


----------



## N15M0 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday I had dinner with one of buddy who too had a 8900 I saw an unsightly scratch around the crown area and he told me that he accidentally scratched it when his nail while adjusting the time and winding up the watch. Is it really possible to scratch the PO with your nail? I nv had this problem with my other watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 12399809
> View attachment 12399815
> View attachment 12399817
> View attachment 12399819


How does the 8500 PO wear on a NATO? Been thinking about a Bond NATO but have been worried about the height and thickness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Deep Black Red checking in. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

I love that they started putting exhibition case backs on the newer planet oceans. Especially as they retained their 600m waterproofing (i am looking at you panerai, shame on you). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that official Omega NATO or aftermarket ? If aftermarket , where did you purchase it from ? It looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

yogik_yo said:


> Is that official Omega NATO or aftermarket ? If aftermarket , where did you purchase it from ? It looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's from http://phenomenato.com it's the bond HD version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks. Will look into it and try to grab one.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

I can second. Best NATO I've ever seen. They are pricey, but made by hand and well worth the wait


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
'Snap!' Got my Phenomenato HD Bond from Ákos in good time for Christmas last year.









Has mainly been used for swimming/diving in the open sea, though a fair few sessions (with chlorine) in the pool over last winter don't seem to have done it any harm either.

Still looks & feels virtually new. :-!


----------



## zombaid (Nov 12, 2013)

mitar98 said:


> I love that they started putting exhibition case backs on the newer planet oceans. Especially as they retained their 600m waterproofing (i am looking at you panerai, shame on you).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked up this 8900 in March this year. I love that the movement is beautifully displayed, even though I pretty much _never_ look at it. I do have an affinity for the old Hippocampus on my 2531.80 too, though...


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

zombaid said:


> Picked up this 8900 in March this year. I love that the movement is beautifully displayed, even though I pretty much _never_ look at it. I do have an affinity for the old Hippocampus on my 2531.80 too, though...
> 
> Thats a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_s (Jul 13, 2012)

Since I bought my 45.5 mm PO a couple of years ago I have been extremely happy with it and I have always thought about buying another one in a different color. When I saw the deep black I knew I had found the right one


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

8800 39.5mm I acquired this week, size is absolutely perfect for me. Really enjoying this watch.


----------



## dasturkey (Nov 19, 2017)

not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any up and down play on the bezel with the body of the watch? i watched that one youtube video that brought it to my attention, and every time i go visit an AD, i forget to play with it in that way. i'm currently doing my PADI certification, and when I finish it (it's not really that difficult), I'm probably going to reward myself with one of these.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

dasturkey said:


> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any up and down play on the bezel with the body of the watch? i watched that one youtube video that brought it to my attention, and every time i go visit an AD, i forget to play with it in that way. i'm currently doing my PADI certification, and when I finish it (it's not really that difficult), I'm probably going to reward myself with one of these.


My PO has very slight movement which is ok with me. I'd rather a little bit of play to absorb some impact.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

On a 5 3/4" wrist hahahahaha. I've wanted this watch for many years, and I'm so pleased with it.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Thats great! Looks great enjoy it!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

From yesterdays photoshoot.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

dasturkey said:


> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any up and down play on the bezel with the body of the watch? i watched that one youtube video that brought it to my attention, and every time i go visit an AD, i forget to play with it in that way. i'm currently doing my PADI certification, and when I finish it (it's not really that difficult), I'm probably going to reward myself with one of these.


I saw that video too so when i got mine i checked it right away and mine has virtually no play. In the video he has a blue one and i have a black one so maybe there's a slight difference.


----------



## dasturkey (Nov 19, 2017)

so another question I have regarding the 8900 PO is what's the lug to lug? I can't seem to find the info in any official documentation or in the several reviews i've read. thanks!


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

48.79mm 
I took more measurements and posted them here in case you were interested

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/#/topics/4558389?page=2


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjhx (Sep 25, 2017)

What are you guys getting for your watch accuracy after 24 hours for 8900 Master chronometer? My watch is brand new and is getting ~+4 seconds per day. I wished it was around 1-2 but I guess I can't complain.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still enjoying that bad boy?


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

rjhx said:


> What are you guys getting for your watch accuracy after 24 hours for 8900 Master chronometer? My watch is brand new and is getting ~+4 seconds per day. I wished it was around 1-2 but I guess I can't complain.


Depends on the position. Crown up or crown down is the worst @ +4-5s/d. When I wear it it's around +1.5s/d. Dial down -1s/d. So I basically self regulate, wear it during the day then place it dial down when I sleep and average +0.6 s/d


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Loving my Xmas present!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is mine this morning, getting ready to enjoy Christmas day!


----------



## beast619 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not too many chronos on here.

9900 POC


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> Still enjoying that bad boy?


I am, though, admittedly my 2500 PO's get the most wrist time. Every time I throw on the 8900 I'm reminded of what a solid piece it is and what a joy it is to wear. Not sure why I don't give it more wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

A few shots of my 42mm 8500:


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

rjhx said:


> What are you guys getting for your watch accuracy after 24 hours for 8900 Master chronometer? My watch is brand new and is getting ~+4 seconds per day. I wished it was around 1-2 but I guess I can't complain.


There are a number of factors affecting accuracy, so I'll just tell you what I do with my 8906 (same as 8900, except with GMT function) -

Unless traveling, I am usually either wearing it or keeping it on a winder set for 850 rotations/day. I have the winder set to turn both CW and CCW. I have noticed unless I am engaged in very active movement, it does need the winder to maintain extreme accuracy. Extended time away from the winder has it gaining around 1.0-1.5 seconds/day.

If kept on the winder when not in use, my PO Deep Black only gains at most 0.5 seconds/day. Sometimes, it goes for days with no gain at all. It almost never loses time.

On average, it will gain around 1.0-1.5 minutes over 3 months. I only reset the time when the date needs changed, and 3 months is the longest stretch.

I'm extremely happy with the accuracy of this movement. I think you should explore different resting positions and use a winder and see if that helps. You may see a big improvement. 4 seconds/day seems high for the Master Chronometer.


----------



## 1133834 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## rjhx (Sep 25, 2017)

Deep Black said:


> There are a number of factors affecting accuracy, so I'll just tell you what I do with my 8906 (same as 8900, except with GMT function) -
> 
> Unless traveling, I am usually either wearing it or keeping it on a winder set for 850 rotations/day. I have the winder set to turn both CW and CCW. I have noticed unless I am engaged in very active movement, it does need the winder to maintain extreme accuracy. Extended time away from the winder has it gaining around 1.0-1.5 seconds/day.
> 
> ...


The average daily deviation from the METAS test results was 4.4 sec/day which is within the 0-5sec/day tolerance so I guess I can't do anything about it. However I will try leaving the watch in different positions to see if there is a position that can slow down this rate a little. I don't need the watch to be perfect it but I would like it closer to the +1-2 sec/day range. Glad I am gaining time and not losing time though. Hopefully the watch will get a little more accurate as time goes on. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

rjhx said:


> The average daily deviation from the METAS test results was 4.4 sec/day which is within the 0-5sec/day tolerance so I guess I can't do anything about it. However I will try leaving the watch in different positions to see if there is a position that can slow down this rate a little. I don't need the watch to be perfect it but I would like it closer to the +1-2 sec/day range. Glad I am gaining time and not losing time though. Hopefully the watch will get a little more accurate as time goes on. Thank you for your advice.


Sure thing. I'm going to put in one last plug for a winder. You can get a nice one on Amazon for less than $50. After what you spent on the watch, that's peanuts to get the accuracy you want. Give it a shot.


----------



## Origo_DK (Dec 8, 2013)

My Planet Ocean 42 mm should be here any day now, can’t wait. Probably my favorite Omega model.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

man,the last photo is one of the best PO lume shots I have ever seen.



Ken G said:


> A few shots of my 42mm 8500:


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

speedmaster. said:


> man,the last photo is one of the best PO lume shots I have ever seen.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Can someone tell me where I can buy one of those Omega loupes? I’ve looked around online and can’t find one.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow nice shot


speedmaster. said:


> man,the last photo is one of the best PO lume shots I have ever seen.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Deep Black said:


> Can someone tell me where I can buy one of those Omega loupes? I've looked around online and can't find one.


I think these are from around 5 years ago, so the best thing I can suggest is to "follow" an eBay search for "Planet Ocean Loupe" (or similar) - that way you'll get an alert message if any go up for sale.

Frequently checking "Watch Parts and Accessories For Sale" on omegaforums.net might be worth a shot, too. Or maybe even using the "Wanted to Buy" subforum in the same place...










Although these are kinda cool, I wouldn't be paying the hundreds of dollars that you sometimes see asked for them. They're made of rubber and probably not the best of quality...

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Ken G said:


> I think these are from around 5 years ago, so the best thing I can suggest is to "follow" an eBay search for "Planet Ocean Loupe" (or similar) - that way you'll get an alert message if any go up for sale.
> 
> Frequently checking "Watch Parts and Accessories For Sale" on omegaforums.net might be worth a shot, too. Or maybe even using the "Wanted to Buy" subforum in the same place...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Ken G said:


> A few shots of my 42mm 8500:


That's a stunner and still looks mint!


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> That's a stunner and still looks mint!


Thanks DJ!  That's a little over a year I've had this now, but it kind of still seems like a "new addition" to me somehow. It's strange because it gets _a lot_ of wrist time...


----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

My blue 8800 eager to show its lume as soon as I put some shade over it


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

cool thread


----------



## rjhx (Sep 25, 2017)

I am very pleased to say that my watch is now only running +1.5-2 spd when I rest it at night with crown down. Before it would be running +4 spd which is still within the tolerance of METAS but I would've preferred it to be running a little more accurate. I am thinking of buying a watch winder for the 2-3 days a week that I won't be wearing the watch as I don't want to keep manual winding because of wear. How do you guys feel about watch winders?


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

rjhx said:


> I am very pleased to say that my watch is now only running +1.5-2 spd when I rest it at night with crown down. Before it would be running +4 spd which is still within the tolerance of METAS but I would've preferred it to be running a little more accurate. I am thinking of buying a watch winder for the 2-3 days a week that I won't be wearing the watch as I don't want to keep manual winding because of wear. How do you guys feel about watch winders?
> View attachment 12789071
> View attachment 12789069
> View attachment 12789075


You already know how I feel about winders. : )

Give one a shot! You'll cut that 1.5-2.0 SPD gain in half. It's only around $50 for a good one. No need to spend more.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Deep Black said:


> You already know how I feel about winders. : )
> 
> Give one a shot! You'll cut that 1.5-2.0 SPD gain in half. It's only around $50 for a good one. No need to spend more.


Which one do you recommend? Since ive sold a bunch of stuff, been thinking about downsizing my winder too.


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Fenix84 said:


> Which one do you recommend? Since ive sold a bunch of stuff, been thinking about downsizing my winder too.


After some research, I bought this Versa on Amazon. It has 4 speeds, has lit and unlit options, and turns both CW and CCW. Think I paid somewhere around $50. It works great. Here it is with My Precious loaded -


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! some questions if you don't mind answering. Is it loud? does it do clockwise AND counter-clockwise in the same program? Also does it have give any indication of how many RPM it does per setting?


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Fenix84 said:


> Thanks! some questions if you don't mind answering. Is it loud? does it do clockwise AND counter-clockwise in the same program? Also does it have give any indication of how many RPM it does per setting?


Miine is not loud; I can only hear it if I get right next to it. Yes, it rotates both ways on one setting. It has 4 different RPM settings and the number of RPMs for the setting is shown on the selector switch.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here´s my PO with his jacket on.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Back into the club with a 42mm 2209.50



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

fskywalker said:


> Back into the club with a 42mm 2209.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Francisco!! You've got yourself a true classic there. Enjoy it in great health!

Rene


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Huge congrats Francisco! Superb example and a great strap choice too. Enjoy in great health my friend 



fskywalker said:


> Back into the club with a 42mm 2209.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure if I've posted a photo in this thread before (too lazy to check :-d) so here is a recent one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

fskywalker said:


> Back into the club with a 42mm 2209.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! You should look at getting the OEM orange strap for it. James May was wearing one on TV and it looked fantastic


----------



## pensinpictures (Jun 11, 2019)

A little Big Blue action!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin' sharp on that bracelet, Francisco. Nice work!

Rene


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Titan II said:


> Lookin' sharp on that bracelet, Francisco. Nice work!
> 
> Rene


Thanks René !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been inspired to try to take good quality photo of my new Planet Ocean GMT...and of course there's a smudge on the bezel :-!


----------



## sykes (Jul 6, 2019)

Just posted this in the cologne thread so thought might as well post it here too:


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

tornadobox said:


> I've been inspired to try to take good quality photo of my new Planet Ocean GMT...and of course there's a smudge on the bezel :-!
> 
> View attachment 15087837


I love the bezel on that PO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## jtfreelancer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawson3573 (Dec 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz (Oct 21, 2014)

With the rubber strap with orange stitching, this 42mm PO is my favorite lake watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

2208.50 2500c. Runs like a champ. 45.5mm


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

tiki5698 said:


> View attachment 15394596


Love the dial and bezel on this.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

1st timer said:


> 2208.50 2500c. Runs like a champ. 45.5mm
> View attachment 15395325


love the ultraman strap on that one!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brmott (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

Finally joining the club:


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Thunder Dump said:


> Finally joining the club:
> View attachment 15409163


Congrats and enjoy, Love a PO.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Thunder Dump said:


> Finally joining the club:
> View attachment 15409163


That's it! This photo is and influencer! I'm going to put my PO on bracelet for a while.

Update: done


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

I really like that strap Solesman. 
The LM version goes well with a black strap. 
The only downside I can see is not being able to lay the watch flat. But I would not lose any sleep!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep that is a minor downside. Not great for taking photos either! 



C.V. said:


> I really like that strap Solesman.
> The LM version goes well with a black strap.
> The only downside I can see is not being able to lay the watch flat. But I would not lose any sleep!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Love my PO 8900 43.5mm.


----------



## pierokwong (Jul 24, 2012)

PO Master Chronometer Chronograph. Loving this real stunner.


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Planet Ocean GMT. Multi-tool watch


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My 11 years old PO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Does anyone own both the black and the blue? If so, I'm curious of your thoughts. Thinking I may add the black but wonder if blue and black are a little too close. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15550983


Sooooooo good Will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Dan. Still my absolute favourite without a doubt, despite the very nice Railmasters, Sub & the others...


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Finally picked up a PO.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Ross13 said:


> Finally picked up a PO.
> 
> View attachment 15551636


Congratulations on your new acquisition! It looks like a perfect fit. I hope you enjoy it for many years to come.

René


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

D3V8 said:


> Does anyone own both the black and the blue? If so, I'm curious of your thoughts. Thinking I may add the black but wonder if blue and black are a little too close. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind, couldn't resist! New pick up today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just installed the adjustable clasp on my 2500, it's perfect now!


----------



## Vanquish1612 (Jun 15, 2019)

One watch was set correctly, one wasn't!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Vanquish1612 said:


> One watch was set correctly, one wasn't!
> View attachment 15553809


Both of those are awesome ceramic beauties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Old pic. Too lazy to set it up again


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

cdub70 said:


> View attachment 15554079
> 
> Just installed the adjustable clasp on my 2500, it's perfect now!


And I thought it couldn't get any more perfect. Beautiful watch, sir!

Rene


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell of a pic.

Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

watcheyfella said:


> Hell of a pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)

Titan II said:


> And I thought it couldn't get any more perfect. Beautiful watch, sir!
> 
> Rene


Thanks Rene!


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Recently picked up a 2500D Planet Ocean, put the adjustable clasp on it, and the previous owner had installed the LMLE bezel. Really enjoying it! May go back to the standard bezel for a more original look, but I love the dimensions and style of this watch.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Tronner10 said:


> Recently picked up a 2500D Planet Ocean, put the adjustable clasp on it, and the previous owner had installed the LMLE bezel. Really enjoying it! May go back to the standard bezel for a more original look, but I love the dimensions and style of this watch.
> View attachment 15563275


Congratulations on your newest acquisition! That's a classic.

I'm with you when it comes to the bezel. Even though it looks good with the ceramic, LM bezel, that watch needs an aluminum bezel.

Enjoy your new PO!!

René


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your newest acquisition! That's a classic.
> 
> I'm with you when it comes to the bezel. Even though it looks good with the ceramic, LM bezel, that watch needs an aluminum bezel.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I also have a new ceramic Seamaster 300 on bracelet, and I think I may put the PO on the black rubber strap when I go back to the aluminum bezel. Then I'd have one on bracelet and one on strap. Although with the adjustable clasp this PO on bracelet is great too.


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Or I could put the Seamaster on the rubber strap and keep the PO on the bracelet. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Tronner10 said:


> Or I could put the Seamaster on the rubber strap and keep the PO on the bracelet. Decisions, decisions


I don't think you can go wrong either way. If it was me I'd go PO on bracelet and Seamaster on rubber.

René


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Titan II said:


> I don't think you can go wrong either way. If it was me I'd go PO on bracelet and Seamaster on rubber.
> 
> René


I think I'll put the rubber strap on the PO because that bracelet is in better shape LOL. The newer Seamaster bracelet already has some swirly desk diving marks on it and a few light scratches on the clasp, so I might as well keep using that and beating it up, and leave the PO bracelet looking nice for now.


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

black beauty ....


----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## SSMOKE (Jul 12, 2020)

D3V8 said:


> Nevermind, couldn't resist! New pick up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the next OMEGA that I want to purchase. Is this the same PO 8900 43.5 that swissra posted on 8/22/20? I can not comprehend why there are so few, recent posts on this thread. Love my white dial SMP300, blue Pelagos and grail SD43. Super curious why this PO thread is lacking in activity. Gotta get the pictured PO if is 43.5!!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

SSMOKE said:


> This is the next OMEGA that I want to purchase. Is this the same PO 8900 43.5 that swissra posted on 8/22/20? I can not comprehend why there are so few, recent posts on this thread. Love my white dial SMP300, blue Pelagos and grail SD43. Super curious why this PO thread is lacking in activity. Gotta get the pictured PO if is 43.5!!


This one is black. Mine is blue. Hope this helps!


----------



## SSMOKE (Jul 12, 2020)

swissra said:


> This one is black. Mine is blue. Hope this helps!


Thanks swissra. I went back to look at your post and can see the blue now. 43.5 8900 correct? What I really like about these PO’s are the size, the hyphenated circle on the inner diameter of the bezel, the hands and the raised indices & logo. AMAZING!!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

SSMOKE said:


> This is the next OMEGA that I want to purchase. Is this the same PO 8900 43.5 that swissra posted on 8/22/20? I can not comprehend why there are so few, recent posts on this thread. Love my white dial SMP300, blue Pelagos and grail SD43. Super curious why this PO thread is lacking in activity. Gotta get the pictured PO if is 43.5!!


I am seriously tempted by the 43.5m black version myself!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

SSMOKE said:


> Thanks swissra. I went back to look at your post and can see the blue now. 43.5 8900 correct? What I really like about these PO’s are the size, the hyphenated circle on the inner diameter of the bezel, the hands and the raised indices & logo. AMAZING!!


Yes it’s 43.5 8900. Looks great in blue.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Spikemauler (Aug 23, 2012)

PO 8500 w/Beige Biosteel Strap


----------



## SSMOKE (Jul 12, 2020)

SSMOKE said:


> This is the next OMEGA that I want to purchase. Is this the same PO 8900 43.5 that swissra posted on 8/22/20? I can not comprehend why there are so few, recent posts on this thread. Love my white dial SMP300, blue Pelagos and grail SD43. Super curious why this PO thread is lacking in activity. Gotta get the pictured PO if is 43.5!!


SPECTACULAR photo!! I have issues. I am checking UPS tracking every 20 minutes while waiting on my new, black 8900!!


damienmcguigan said:


> I am seriously tempted by the 43.5m black version myself!


I highly recommend calling TOPPER'S. They are no nonsense and apleasure to do business with.


----------



## SSMOKE (Jul 12, 2020)

My watch obsession has never been more profound and again, it is a pleasure to do business with TOPPER FINE JEWELERS. I bought this PLANET OCEAN (Love that name BTW.) and it was delivered, from California to my doorstep in Hawaii in LESS THAN 24 hours and... I placed the order after 12 p. m. Hawaii time!! THAT IS SERVICE!! I like BIG and I like BLING!! This is a BIG watch that is full of BLING!! The ceramic dial, silver hands / indices and anti reflective coating create a DEEP, POPPING effect that is second to none IMO. Love the 16 mm height too!! Because I am still in the Honey Moon phase with this, my grail SD43, my white SMP Diver 300m on a recently purchased OMEGA NATO (Black with white stripe that is SPECTACULAR!! ) and blue Tudor Pelagos I am curious to learn how the P O will migrate into my rotation. What I am skeptical about is how the narrow bezel (Bezel action is amazing BTW!) makes the dial look HUGE. That combined with the "less rugged" rectangular indices, as opposed to big, spherical "rugged" indices, create a semi GRAND SEIKO (Not a fan.) type look. All that being typed, glancing at that mesmerizing black dial is sublime!! (6 3/4" wrist for reference)


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Wife and I just arrived in Maui for our ten year anniversary. Gonna be wearing this guy for the next week every day. Wore it on my honeymoon ten years ago when we got married in Maui!


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day weekend have some fun in the sun all!


----------



## JBoone (Nov 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a9oNkSs


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

The Red Goat said:


> Happy Memorial Day weekend have some fun in the sun all!


PO 8500 TI 42mm on OEM mesh?


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

swissra said:


> PO 8500 TI 42mm on OEM mesh?


Right on, but it’s the 45mm version


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Great built and absolutely love wearing this at home.


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Love mine on sunny days


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lcheowl (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)

Just joined the club with this 42mm caliber 8500 orange bezel. I’m now looking for a non-OEM curved end rubber strap for deployant clasp.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Brand new 43.5 8900











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarryQueen (7 mo ago)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

This just landed moments ago. I've wanted one for many years. So happy...what an incredible timepiece and tool.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

JP(Canada) said:


> This just landed moments ago. I've wanted one for many years. So happy...what an incredible timepiece and tool.


Congrats ! Beautiful piece, and your wrist can wear it very nicely. I wish mine could !


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

This post is a little premature but I purchased a new blue dial P.O. today from my friends at Exquisite Timepieces. It will probably arrive Tuesday or Wednesday next week. I’m excited and will post pics when it arrives. Here is the picture from the website. Ha.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

tbensous said:


> Congrats ! Beautiful piece, and your wrist can wear it very nicely. I wish mine could !


Thank you. It's definitely an imposing watch even for my larger wrist, but the weight is similar to an older Bond SMP.


----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)

Paired with OEM strap 98000292


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Happy 4th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just came in last night. Haven’t even taken off the plastic. I’m going to get the bracelet sized this morning. Any recommendations on rubber or durable non-nato strap? I have a few Artem straps that I love but was thinking about Rubber B or Everest.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Got a nato strap for my birthday....

Put it on the " normal " way and was immediately horrified at how uncomfortable the metal keeper was, digging into my wrist  

Turns out, that this is a common complaint, because they haven't buried the keeper under the strap like normal nato's do . Doh! 

Anyway, if you fit the strap in the reversed configuration, it's super comfortable, no more digging in yayy


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ArnoDeFrance said:


> View attachment 16804071


Waow, that mesh looks good on the PO ! Which one is this ?


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)

This is a gift from my girlfriend but i suspect she bought it here : Merriott Quick-Release Milanese Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Strap

This was formerly for the 2254.50 but it fits nice also on the PO


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## RedJazzBass (Mar 23, 2020)

solesman said:


> My PO LIquidmetal LE on an OEM 8500 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## 6172crew (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

Have had this titanium PO for four months now and thoroughly enjoying it, very light and comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## 6172crew (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## JBoone (Nov 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/u2VWCEs


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)




----------



## 6172crew (Oct 18, 2021)

Royalwithcheese01 said:


> View attachment 16917961


If they made this one in a GMT, I’d own it. Awesome watch.


----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)

6172crew said:


> If they made this one in a GMT, I’d own it. Awesome watch.
> View attachment 16918025


Hey buddy!

Beautiful watch!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Dlbernau (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

For those of you who own the 39.5mm variant...I am considering buying it, but I am slightly worried about the weight...what does a PO39.5 on bracelet weigh? For a 6.75-7 inch wrist?


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)

ATXWatch said:


> For those of you who own the 39.5mm variant...I am considering buying it, but I am slightly worried about the weight...what does a PO39.5 on bracelet weigh? For a 6.75-7 inch wrist?


You could always get the titanium version. It's like it's not even there when you're wearing it.


----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

Today the PO 9300 Chronograph Titanium


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome PO


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------

